# Hold my beer and watch this.



## p-mac

Greetings all, thanks to all of you participants who have provided me with information in previous searches of the forum!  I've joined to reap the full benefit, please direct me if I mis-step.

I want to create a farcical and ironic "coat of arms" which will have the motto in Latin, "Hold my beer and watch this" thus contrasting a redneck sentiment with the language of Virgil.

Using a combination of online translation, Perseus, and my elementary Latin books, I've come up with "Tenet cervisie et vide hic"

My objective is to maximize the beautiful economy of Latin as seems typically used in such statements.

So, at risk of hearing the accusation "Sic vos non vobis..." I place myself in your hands for correction and improvement!

Thank you for reading and considering.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!_

cervisiam tene, hoc specta.

_This would have a pleasing half-reference to Cato's famous oratorical "motto", _rem tene, verba sequentur_ ("Hold fast to your theme and the words will follow").

Incidentally, on no account rely on Google translate (or the like): for Latin, these online "translators" are worse than useless.

Σ


----------



## fdb

Trust google translate to get all four words wrong.


----------



## p-mac

Thanks for the elegant suggestion, I love the euphony and the Cato "echo."  A prefect example of why I have gained so much and enjoyed so much from these forums over the years as an observer. When the graphic is completed I will share it here if appropriate to do so.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Epigrammatically, I think I can improve on my previous suggestion:

_cervisiam tene, rem specta_ ("Hold the [my] beer and watch _the business_" - _res_/_rem_ means "issue", "matter", "affair", "what is important").

Σ


----------



## Cagey

Is 'this' in 'watch this' supposed to be some foolish or foolhardy stunt the speaker will perform?  (And probably bungle?)


----------



## p-mac

Cagey: that is it emphatically. The phrase is usually introduced  as a "redneck's last words."  I claim immunity from all charges of cultural insensitivity, having come from redneck origins myself.  That would make Scholiast's suggestion of /rem/ more apt, no?


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

See you then, p-mac, at the next rodeo in Calgary. Ι look forward to the stunt.

Σ


----------



## p-mac

As promised, the rather silly and amateurish graphic (?) result:

 
I would have utilized Mons Meg for the cannon profile, being a recognized scots artillery piece, but I couldn't find an apt source.


----------



## Cagey

Thank you for getting back to us p-mac. 
It looks authentic to me.


----------



## Scholiast

heus!


> McBERRY-motto.jpg


id quod more maiorum sub veste ista Albanensi geritur magnopere officiis propriis fungi posse videtur. etenim ex tabula ita picta apparet verbum "rem" proprius quam e litteris nostris prioribus expectaveram.

Σ


----------



## wandle

Haud aliter equidem sentiebam.


----------



## p-mac

My sadness at the inadequacy of my Latin is exceeded only by my desire to understand, if not indeed converse, at that level. I envy the pleasure you must experience from the fluent use of Latin. (Sigh)


----------



## wandle

Which being interpreted means the following:

Scholiast: Wow! That which according to tradition is found beneath your Scottish garment seems very well able to discharge its proper functions. For in the shield depicted, the word *rem* (thing) seems even more appropriate than I had expected from our earlier posts. 

Wandle: That's just what I was thinking.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

And there was I, supposing that my remarks might remain, as Gibbon put it, "in the dignified obscurity of a learned language".

Σ


----------



## p-mac

Scholiast said:


> "in the dignified obscurity of a learned language"



  Heh: i.e., sub rosa?  The rose may be dignified, but the business (rem) is obscured by the bushes.


----------

